# Wireless lan problem



## Mann-im-Mond (7. Mai 2005)

hi an alle, 

ich hab ein kleines problem mit meim W-Lan.
und zwar .. wir haben seid kurzem eine DSL 2000 leitung.. und ein Gigaset H487 data. doch dieses sch***** siemens gigaset kann nur 650kb/s rüberschicken. das hab ich erst nach dem erfahren als wie die leitung schon hatten. kann mir jemand ein anderes w-lan empfehlen ? muss ich dann (wenn ich ein neues hab) irgendwas umstellen ? ich schmeiß dieses  wlan sonst bald weg -.- das ärgert mich ziemlich .. 

liebe grüße chris  :-(


----------



## Tobias K. (9. Mai 2005)

moin




> doch dieses sch***** siemens gigaset kann nur 650kb/s rüberschicken. das hab ich erst nach dem erfahren als wie die leitung schon hatten.



Nicht meckern, sondern vorher informieren.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## ChrisDongov (10. Mai 2005)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich irre, aber 650kb/s sind doch mehr als ich mit einer 2Mbit Leitung bekomme.
Mein DSL 1000 schafft so 120kb/s also wird doch ein DSL 2000 nicht mehr als 650kb/s schaffen?
Das dürfte also nicht der Flaschenhals sein...


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (11. Mai 2005)

@ umbrasaxum:
wir haben das gigaset schon seid ca 2-3 jahren und vor der DSL 2000er leitung hatten wir nur dsl.. also mit diesen 7... kbs.. 

@ ChrisDongov:
bist du dir da ganz sicher? sorry aber bei meinem kumpel gehen 1. die seitzen 10000 mal schneller auf und.. wenn ich was runter lade lade ich meistens mit MAX 40-50 kbs.. das is abnormal e..bei meim kumpel lädt das mit 900 .. lol..  is das gleich prog .. alles gleich womit wir sachen downloaden.. nur bei ihm ist es naja ziemlich schneller 

liebe grüße chris


----------



## ChrisDongov (11. Mai 2005)

Ich glaube du verwechselst da echt einiges...
7kb/s klingt schwer nach ISDN. Da hat man nämlich 64 bit pro sekunde was eben diesen 7 Kilobyte pro Sekunde entspricht.
Da aber 64Kilobit nach mehr klingt geben die halt das an. Dabei braucht man im Computeralltag eher die Kilobyte bzw. Megabyte Angaben. z.B. Ne Word Datei mit  35kilobyte ist dann mit einer 64 Kilobit-Leitung in 5 Sekunden übertragen.

Entsprechend ist es bei 2000 Kilobit oder 2 Megabit. Das sind dann effektiv ca 2000 / 8 = 250 Kilobyte pro Sekunde. Diesen Wert kann eine 2MBit Leitung maximal erreichen. Daher denke ich das diese 900 die du erwähnt hast wohl auch eine andere Einheit haben.
Schau auch mal hier: http://www.kegeln-erzgebirge.de/bits-bytes.html 

Der Seitenaufbau kann auch an deiner verwendeten Hard- und oder Software liegen. Schonmal den Firefox versucht? Der ist normalerweise schneller als der IE. Auch eine Neuinstallation von Windoof wirkt oftmals Wunder.

IMHO liegt der Fehler irgendwo hinter dem Siemensteil....
Hoffe das konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (22. Mai 2005)

@ ChrisDongov .
sorry diese ... nach der 7 bedeuten das ich nich weiß welche zahl dahinter kommt.. ich glaub 792 oder so.. ich weßi es aber nicht.. gg nicht nur 7.. saondern 792 kbs.. sorry hab mich falsch ausgedrückt.. tut mir leid mein fehler

brauch ich also ein komplett neues wlan stimmts? habt ihr da vorschläge? 

tut mir leid für die verwirrung.. 

mfg chris


----------



## timo0804 (22. Mai 2005)

hmmm...wireless lan ist immer so ne sache. Hatte auch große Probleme. Wie weit bist du ungefähr vom Router mit deinem Empfäger weg?
Ich habe das T-SInus 154 Basic und auch DSL 2000 und lade meistens mit 215 kb...
also wenn du weit weg bist könnte es ein Problem des Empfanges sein.

mfg Timo0804


----------



## MCIglo (22. Mai 2005)

das 'alte' (alle in .de verfügbaren Versionen sind alt im Vergleich zum europäischen Ausland) ADSL hat 768kbit/s.
Dein ADSL 2000 hat warscheinlich 2000kbit/s
Das entspricht 250kbyte/s

Sollte dein Router 650kbyte/s haen, ist er völlig ausreichend!
650kbit/s halte ich für sehr unwarscheinlich!
Könnte aber sein, dass es z.B. an euren Wänden oder anderen Störquellen liegt.

Schau am besten noch mal nach, welcher Standart vom Router benutzt wird.
(IEEE 802.11?)


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (23. Mai 2005)

der empfänger is circa.. 3-4 meter von meim sender hier entfernt.. ich werd mal nach nem neuen schaun .. wenns dann nich geht schmeiß ich mein pc raus lol... aber ich bin mir ziemlich ziemlich sicher das es das alte wlan is 

ich bin euch dankbar für eure antworten


----------



## timo0804 (24. Mai 2005)

naja...an den paar metern kann es nicht liegen. Ich kenn mich mit dem Siemens nicht so aus aber was hast du für einen Empfang (wenn ein Kontrollprogramm dabei ist lol).
mfg Timo


----------



## Alex Duschek (24. Mai 2005)

Nach welchem WLAN Typ soll denn der Router gebaut sein?
Weil 650kByte pro Sekunde entspricht ja keinem Standart.Sogar IEEE 802.11b macht 11MBit was etwa 1400 kByte wären 

Entweder der funkt durch 2 oder mehr Wände und das Signal ist dermaßen schwach oder dein Problem ist anderer Natur


----------

